# Best Enlarger Lens for the money?



## mjhoward (May 8, 2012)

I'm not sure if it is more appropriate to ask here or in the Macro forum but I've recently bought the Nikon PB-4 bellows for macro work.  I've decided to try enlarger lenses with the bellows for various reasons and was wondering what some of the better bang-for-the-buck enlarger lenses are.  I'm looking at picking up a couple for use with different magnifications and working distances.  Right now, it seems like the Nikkor EL-50/2.8 and the EL-105/5.6 are good quality and relatively cheap lenses.  Is there any reason I should look at something different (other than the EL-63/2.8 which seems hard to find)?  I would like to keep with the M39 mount so I only need one adapter.


----------



## compur (May 8, 2012)

EL-Nikkor 63mm, any Schneider Componon or Rodenstock Rodagon (especially the APO versions), Beseler Color Pro 50/2.8, Computar 50/2.8, Leitz Focotar 100mm, and the big daddy: EL-Nikkor APO 105/5.6N (rare and expensive)


----------



## mjhoward (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for the helpful post.  I wanted to see if I could get the 63/2.8 but all I was able to find was the 63/3.5 on ebay for a whopping $880!  I'll check out the others you mentioned.  BTW, how do they compare against the two I listed?  I'm not very familiar with enlarging lenses.


----------



## compur (May 8, 2012)

I know the 63mm EL-Nikkor only by reputation and the writings of a reviewer I trust named Ctein who published reviews and specs of a number of top enlarger lenses in his book, "Post Exposure" which I recommend. He has a table in that book with details on a number of the best lenses.  Some of which I've used and some not but I have come to trust Ctein's findings and opinions.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 9, 2012)

I'd say Enzyte if I were to guess.


----------

